# Ebro im Frühjahr



## Angelsüchtiger (25. Februar 2004)

Hi Boardies!

Ich möchte im Frühling eine Tour an den Ebro starten. Kann mir jemand einen Reiseanbieter empfehlen? Beissen die Zander und Waller im März schon? 

Besten Dank für eure Antworten!

Petri Grüsse


----------



## rob (25. Februar 2004)

wenn du märz fahrst nimm einen der letzten wochen da das wasser noch sehr kühl ist und auch noch schmelzwasser fliessen wird.
ab ende mai ist auch wieder schluss da sie zu laichen beginnen.fallen aber kurz davor in einen fressrausch,wenn du diesen punkt erwischt wirst du viel spass haben.wir fahren mitte april an den po zum welsfischen...plätze wären noch frei,wenn du magst meld dich bei uns im forum oder via pm#h


----------



## ThorstenECN (25. Februar 2004)

Hi, ich kann dir den BGS empfehlen. Wir waren mitlerweile 5 mal bei denen und immer voll zufrieden, im Juli fahren wir 6ten mal hin, aber diesmal an den "Oberen Stausee". 
www.bavarian-guiding-service.de
Wie im März mit den Wallern aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, wir waren noch nie vor Mitte April unten.


----------



## masch1 (25. Februar 2004)

Der März ist der klassische Zandermonat da unten 20 st.pro Tag ist normal kleinere Welse schnappen sich schon mal den Gufi

Aber nur der Obere See "Embalse de Mequineza" ist gut für Zander am besten ist es um Caspe das liegt zimlich Zentral
BGS ist gut die haben tolle Camp´s aber nur am Unteren See "Riba Roja" fahren aber auch an den oberen 
Ich hab da einen privaten Anbieter bei dem ich schon mal war 

Achim und Thea Matheblowski
Das sind deutsche haben gute Boote und Achim zeigt euch auch mal die guten Stellen 
Adresse und Telefonnummer  PN an mich

Ich hab gerade die Anlage in Netz gefunden  Klick hier 
Servus


----------



## Carphunter 76 (11. März 2004)

Wollte dieses Frühjahr zum Karpfenangeln an den Ebro.
Weiss aber noch nicht, wann. Vielleicht fahren wir gleichzeitig ?
Laichzeit ist wichtig, sonst geht nichts.

Tight Lines


----------

